# Handcent question



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I used handcent sms on my Droid 2 and it worked well. Now using it on my thunderbolt i need assistance with one thing. 
When I.send a message and then recieve one when I click on the handcent icon on homescreen and the conversation list comes up, it shows the last message in convo as what I sent. When i click on it and.go to the conversation the received message is there but I need it to he how used to where conversation screen under the persons name it shows the message received not last one I sent..can someone please tell me the option or something to put it back that way?

Thanks..

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------

